# My waist has gained a full 2 inches this cycle.



## Diesel618 (Mar 17, 2011)

So I started this cycle at 195 and a 32" waist (at the belly button, relaxed). Now I'm nearly 12 weeks in and I'm at 230, but my waist was 34" this week. I can still see abs pretty well, so is it possible for the abs and lower back to grow at this rate, or am I just a fatass now? 

Idk why I made this thread, but I was all psyched about how well this cycle has gone, and then I measure everything and now I'm on the edge of going anorexic/bulemic because I can't tell if I'm swole or just fat from eating 4500 cals for 3 months. 

Moral of the story...don't get too excited over numbers skyrocketing in the weight room because there's a good chance that they're skyrocketing in other areas too.

stupid bulking theory.


----------



## maxbrokeneck (Mar 17, 2011)

Look at it this way, you didnt even notice your waist was bigger until you measured it, so Im sure it's not as bad as you think. Has your body fat gone up significantly?


----------



## stronger4ever (Mar 17, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> So I started this cycle at 195 and a 32" waist (at the belly button, relaxed). Now I'm nearly 12 weeks in and I'm at 230, but my waist was 34" this week. I can still see abs pretty well, so is it possible for the abs and lower back to grow at this rate, or am I just a fatass now?
> 
> Idk why I made this thread, but I was all psyched about how well this cycle has gone, and then I measure everything and now I'm on the edge of going anorexic/bulemic because I can't tell if I'm swole or just fat from eating 4500 cals for 3 months.
> 
> ...



Looking at your picture I would say you're morbidly obese my friend. I'm sorry to tell you but its the truth. Lol


----------



## Curt James (Mar 17, 2011)

You must have a great structure to be 230 lbs. with a 34" waist... at the belly button, relaxed, too? 

I'm 190 lbs. with a _38"_ waist. 

In other news...


----------



## Ravager (Mar 17, 2011)

maxbrokeneck said:


> Look at it this way, you didnt even notice your waist was bigger until you measured it, so Im sure it's not as bad as you think. Has your body fat gone up significantly?



If he's like me he probably noticed because his pants/shorts/boxers no longer fit. 

Diesel is that you in the avatar?


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 17, 2011)

That can't be Diesel in the pic I've seen that before lol. You have to think bro if you gained 35lbs it not just going to your arms chest and lays all your muscles are growing so of course that means abs lumbar glutes etc. I wouldn't go jamming my fingers down my throat and eating laxatives like skittles. When you come off cycle you will lose alot of water and alot gets stored in your core so I'd wait til then to really gauge your gains. IMO


----------



## Curt James (Mar 17, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> That can't be Diesel in the pic I've seen that before lol.



I've seen that pic as an avi before, too. Believe it's Dexter Jackson.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 17, 2011)

It's a sick build that's for sure. Right now I am 235 with 36 waist pants but my ass and legs are so tight in them it hurts so I wear 38 lol


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 17, 2011)

Curt james is that you in YOUR avatar? Just wondering because that is me in mine.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 17, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> It's a sick build that's for sure. Right now I am 235 with 36 waist pants but my ass and legs are so tight in them it hurts so I wear 38 lol



I have an odd structure. Wear 34" waist paints which fit comfortably or 36" that are loose.



ManInBlack said:


> Curt james *is that you in YOUR avatar?* Just wondering because that is me in mine.



Definitely. lol

And how are you, Mr. Cash? Always liked your work. What's it like being dead?

Diesel, sorry for ####ing up your thread, man.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 17, 2011)

am i the only one that has a pic of me?


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 17, 2011)

Pitbull, no you are not. That is me in my profile picture, sure I'm dead and all but I'm just a tough son of a bitch


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 17, 2011)

@ Curt James, thanks man..... being dead has its advantages..i can be invisible when i want to be and spy on women in the shower


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 17, 2011)

I am pretty sure that diesel's avatar is of dexter jackson. I am 220 now with a 31 in waist but when I am on cycle I go up to a 34 in. because my pants don't fit my legs right. I usually wear a 32. Diesel you put on some serious size with this cycle though. 35lbs damn. LOL You are bound to put on some size in the legs and hips when you gain that much weight. When you come off start to shred the fat off. That is what I always do. You will be back in your normal size with a lot more muscle. Must of did something right with this cycle


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 17, 2011)

Clap. Clap. Clap. Well now. At least you can say you ate correctly on a bulk cycle. 2 inches is nothing in the waist. Like everyone else said, with gaining 30plus lbs you prolly put an Inch or more on the glutes, hips, and lower back. Sounds to me like you did everything right. Enjoy the comments you get for being hyooge. You are now at big status.


----------



## tigershark1 (Mar 17, 2011)

I would, personally, love this problem. I'm 209 today and 32in waist.

Enjoy your stares at the beach when summer hits. I'll keep at my 4500 cals/day too.


----------



## MDR (Mar 17, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I am pretty sure that diesel's avatar is of dexter jackson. I am 220 now with a 31 in waist but when I am on cycle I go up to a 34 in. because my pants don't fit my legs right. I usually wear a 32. Diesel you put on some serious size with this cycle though. 35lbs damn. LOL You are bound to put on some size in the legs and hips when you gain that much weight. When you come off start to shred the fat off. That is what I always do. You will be back in your normal size with a lot more muscle. Must of did something right with this cycle



Agree 100%


----------



## Sinner39 (Mar 17, 2011)

His avatar is the Blade I believe


----------



## Mudge (Mar 18, 2011)

35 pounds is a HUGE gain, you can only put on real muscle so fast.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah that's dexter jackson in my avatar. I would love for it to be me though. This was my first cycle so I was expecting the strength and weight gains I was just kind of under the illusory perception that if I ate clean and was on gear I couldn't get fat. I started cardio last week and I'm probably gonna go to twice a day for the last couple weeks of the cycle. 

A lot of my weight gain was from my hips down, but I measured around my belly button so I can't blame it on hip/glute size. I'm sure if I'd have flexed my abs I could have gotten it down to 33 or so, but this was definately alarming in a bad way. I don't have the excuse of being young and an ecto anymore I guess. Have to do cardio and watch the waistline like a grownup now.


----------



## SFW (Mar 18, 2011)

Op, dont panic lol. This is what a bulking cycle is. Later on you can cut. try finishing off the last 8 weeks with some tren a for example. 

What are you running btw?


----------



## bknoxx (Mar 19, 2011)

Curt James said:


> You must have a great structure to be 230 lbs. with a 34" waist... at the belly button, relaxed, too?
> 
> I'm 190 lbs. with a _38"_ waist.
> 
> In other news...


  man he looks horrible


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 19, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> Yeah that's dexter jackson in my avatar. I would love for it to be me though. This was my first cycle so I was expecting the strength and weight gains I was just kind of under the illusory perception that if I ate clean and was on gear I couldn't get fat. I started cardio last week and I'm probably gonna go to twice a day for the last couple weeks of the cycle.
> 
> A lot of my weight gain was from my hips down, but I measured around my belly button so I can't blame it on hip/glute size. I'm sure if I'd have flexed my abs I could have gotten it down to 33 or so, but this was definately alarming in a bad way. I don't have the excuse of being young and an ecto anymore I guess. Have to do cardio and watch the waistline like a grownup now.



Dude - if you're running a cycle w/ anything that aromatizes and you're eating a bulking diet, you're going to gain some fat and obviously some water. This is a GOOD thing - it takes water / estrogen to build muscle and protect your joints while you're doing it. I fee like saying if you're going to jump in and do double cardio, you're going to just be wasting the bulk. Rather you might take a look at your diet and maybe consider a bit of carb cycling or something to see you're primarily holding water weight. 

The only people I know who can do a lean bulk are those who do it over a long, slow schedule following more of a keto-type diet (and these people typically follow a keto-style diet so their bodies are well-tuned to it anyway.)

Personally I think 2" in your midsection is nothing to worry about. Don't waste your scheduled bulking phase because you're freaking out over the increase. Some small changes in your diet or adding 15 min cardio sessions after training may trim off a little of the excess, but no need to go into a sudden change in your program. Just schedule your phase into a cut phase or whatever you want to do.


----------



## Ravager (Mar 19, 2011)

Perhaps you just have too much estrogen and its got you thinking your fat like a bitch...  More aromasin perhaps?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 19, 2011)

30+ gains...shit what were you when you started and what are you taking?


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 19, 2011)

Test E 500 mg/week with a 20 mg SD kickstart. I was only 195 to start. yes I know I didn't reach my full genetic potential but whatever I'm not a law abiding citizen either.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 19, 2011)

I am impressed brotha. How much over your maintenance are you eating calorie wise.


----------



## Hell (Mar 19, 2011)

Same thing happened to me man,I went from 185 at the start of my cycle to 230 at the end (Link is in my sig).  Of course I did gain some fat but I gained a lot of muscle and strength which were my goals.  I was eating 4k+ cal's ed and 300+g's protein ed.  Just finish the bulk out as planned, maybe lower ur calories a tad if it is freaking you out too much. 

Put on as much size and strength as possible. Remember you can cut later!


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hell said:


> Same thing happened to me man,I went from 185 at the start of my cycle to 230 at the end (Link is in my sig). Of course I did gain some fat but I gained a lot of muscle and strength which were my goals. I was eating 4k+ cal's ed and 300+g's protein ed. Just finish the bulk out as planned, maybe lower ur calories a tad if it is freaking you out too much.
> 
> Put on as much size and strength as possible. Remember you can cut later!


 
yeah I'm not gonna go overboard with the cardio like I was planning, I am gonna add some cortisol control to my PCT though, which I wasn't planning on, just because I can tell the fat I've gained is in my lovehandles and lower abs, and that kinda signals a mix of estrogen/cortisol to me. Glad to hear your cycle went so well. What do you know steroids DO work...contrary to popular propaganda.


Thanks for all the good words guys...with this being my first cycle I am making sure to get the most out of it because I know my receptors will never be this fresh again and I'm not gonna put on 30+ lbs in any future cycles...if that were the case I'd be packing on Olympia size in 2 or 3 cycles lol.

My maintenance before the cycle was @3500. I haven't figured my maintenance since then because my weight is steadily climbing every week. I'm gonna keep the cals at 4500 through PCT at least, and then increase cardio or decrease cals as needed to get ready for shirtless season.

Off to treat myself to an arm day.


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 19, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> So I started this cycle at 195 and a 32" waist (at the belly button, relaxed). Now I'm nearly 12 weeks in and I'm at 230, but my waist was 34" this week. I can still see abs pretty well, so is it possible for the abs and lower back to grow at this rate, or am I just a fatass now?
> 
> Idk why I made this thread, but I was all psyched about how well this cycle has gone, and then I measure everything and now I'm on the edge of going anorexic/bulemic because I can't tell if I'm swole or just fat from eating 4500 cals for 3 months.
> 
> ...


what aas our you using?? 4500 cals a day. Are you hungry or something.lol


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 19, 2011)

Test E. and no I'm never hungry. It's mindless forcefeeding every 2-3 hours. blah.


----------



## custom (Mar 19, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> So I started this cycle at 195 and a 32" waist (at the belly button, relaxed). Now I'm nearly 12 weeks in and I'm at 230, but my waist was 34" this week. I can still see abs pretty well, so is it possible for the abs and lower back to grow at this rate, or am I just a fatass now?
> 
> Idk why I made this thread, but I was all psyched about how well this cycle has gone, and then I measure everything and now I'm on the edge of going anorexic/bulemic because I can't tell if I'm swole or just fat from eating 4500 cals for 3 months.
> 
> ...


 whats the cycle consist of?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 19, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> Test E. and no I'm never hungry. It's mindless forcefeeding every 2-3 hours. blah.



That to me is a clue that you're overeating, instead of 500-1000 calories over maintenance.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 19, 2011)

custom said:


> whats the cycle consist of?


 
for the 3rd or 4th time...

Weeks 1-12: 
Test E - 250 mg's E3D...roughly 566 mg's/week

Weeks 1-3:
Superdrol - 20 mg's


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 19, 2011)

Mudge said:


> That to me is a clue that you're overeating, instead of 500-1000 calories over maintenance.


 
hmm. thanks for the input. It's just always such a struggle to get to my goals on cals and protein I just figure if I ever have time throughout the day I better stop and get something down. I haven't operated off of hunger in a long time actually. Maybe I need to work on my eating habits rather than the numerical macros.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 19, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> I am impressed brotha. How much over your maintenance are you eating calorie wise.



That's what I'm thinking.  Impressive as hell for only 2 inches on the waist (which some could be water from E2).


----------



## Ravager (Mar 20, 2011)

Must be your first cycle?


----------

